# Dinosaur Office



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this, and nobody else seems to have made a thread on it, so...

As the name suggests, Dinosaur Office is a stop-motion animated web series about dinosaurs. In an office. Unfortunately, try as they might to be civilised, the practical problems of _being a dinosaur_ get in the way somewhat.

Anyway, thought I'd post it and see what you think. I'm not sure how much it qualifies as furry, but give it a look. Incidentally, all episodes so far are Safe for Work.

http://dinosauroffice.com/


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

Heh, that's kind of creepy, in an irritating kind of way.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 13, 2012)

I thought DD was advertising a new business for a second then.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 13, 2012)

CollegeHumor.

Huh.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 13, 2012)

I actually enjoyed that once I got over the voices of the three-horn and the longneck.

And yep, I just referred to those dinosaurs in Land Before Time terms.


----------



## shteev (Jan 13, 2012)

Enough is _enough_.

I have _had it _with these mothafuckin' dinosaurs in my mothafuckin' office.

Everybody strap in. We're about to open some fuckin' windows.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

"Aaaaa, my cellphone is ruineeeeed"


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

I thout this was gonna be about dinosaur damnit


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> I thout this was gonna be about Dinosaurdammit


ftfy


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> ftfy


What does ftfy meen.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> What does ftfy meen.


fixed this for you


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> fixed this for you


Thank you.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 21, 2012)

III WAAATCHED AAALLL THE VIDEOOOOOS
THEEY WERE PRETTY GOOOOOOOOD
III LIIIKE GOOOD VIDEOOOOOOOOOOOOS
FOUR HUNDRED BABIIIIEEEES


----------



## veeno (Jan 21, 2012)

Bittertooth said:


> III WAAATCHED AAALLL THE VIDEOOOOOS
> THEEY WERE PRETTY GOOOOOOOOD
> III LIIIKE GOOOD VIDEOOOOOOOOOOOOS
> FOUR HUNDRED BABIIIIEEEES


Why so many letters?


----------

